# My "new" sewer camera



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

So my mini is quite a few years old. I got it because Toutahnow told someone he was going to sell me his camera....the guy had no idea he was selling till I told him what Toutahnow said lol. Anyway the picture always seemed to be good but I saw pics from another mini inspection that made me wonder. Calling Kirk at AJ Coleman, I told him I was going to the Wwett show and asked if I could buy a new camera head. I brought my old one to compare the image. 

At the show, we plugged my old camera head directly into the monitor to check the image. Shane showed me a great trick to see how well the image was(rolled up magazine over the lens). Both him and Kirk said my lens was fine. Both thought I was good however Shane said the new head is brighter. Well that sold the deal. So glad I bought the new camera head. It's like night and day difference. Here's the before and after pics. Both in 4" clay with a star skid. 

Only tools needed to remove your camera head is a flat head screwdriver and channel locks. Also get some dielectric grease at the auto store when you put it back together. 

Stuff like this is why AJ Coleman gets my business. If your mini doesn't look like that image, call AJ and ask for Kirk.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> So my mini is quite a few years old. I got it because Toutahnow told someone he was going to sell me his camera....the guy had no idea he was selling till I told him what Toutahnow said lol. Anyway the picture always seemed to be good but I saw pics from another mini inspection that made me wonder. Calling Kirk at AJ Coleman, I told him I was going to the Wwett show and asked if I could buy a new camera head. I brought my old one to compare the image.
> 
> At the show, we plugged my old camera head directly into the monitor to check the image. Shane showed me a great trick to see how well the image was(rolled up magazine over the lens). Both him and Kirk said my lens was fine. Both thought I was good however Shane said the new head is brighter. Well that sold the deal. So glad I bought the new camera head. It's like night and day difference. Here's the before and after pics. Both in 4" clay with a star skid.
> 
> ...


You have to admit that mini was a screaming deal. When he told me he still had never used it I told him you were in the military and he needed to sell it to you at a discount. After you guys talked he told me what a nice guy you were and that he felt obligated to give you a screaming deal. I think you were still stationed in Virginia(?) at the time.

Mark


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Going to stick with my Gator Cam. Good picture and never missed a locate. Besides it is paid for and still working great.


----------



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

I have a vurite and a spartan now, I am thinking this year I'll get either a rm200 or 325' reel with the cs6.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

That's a big difference. I feel good that I went with the mini over the RM200. Thanks again Ben!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> You have to admit that mini was a screaming deal. When he told me he still had never used it I told him you were in the military and he needed to sell it to you at a discount. After you guys talked he told me what a nice guy you were and that he felt obligated to give you a screaming deal. I think you were still stationed in Virginia(?) at the time.
> 
> Mark


Yup, that's when I was starting out in Va Beach. Real fortunate.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I need to do the same to mine, how much did the camera head set back?


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Will said:


> I need to do the same to mine, how much did the camera head set back?


Will, do you still use Vu-Rite camera's?

You were hot on them a while back.
Wondering if you still like them?

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/vu-rite-none-better-sewer-cameras-21340/


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

will said:


> i need to do the same to mine, how much did the camera head set back?


900ish


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

fixitright said:


> Will, do you still use Vu-Rite camera's? You were hot on them a while back. Wondering if you still like them? http://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/vu-rite-none-better-sewer-cameras-21340/


There customer service is great, but there no SeeSnake. If you mess with sewers everyday, SeeSnake is what you want


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice picture. It all changes when you get some "Stuff" on the lens ! I had a Camera Set up that it's only weak spot was the service. When i needed to get the camera head serviced, They did what they wanted and not what I needed. I needed to get a new spring on the camera head. They chose to not give me the new spring after I paid for it. They kept on saying there was a problem with the camera head and not the spring. The spring was very soft. The picture from it was fine even before I sent it to them to fix the spring. Many calls later they just put me to Voicemail. They make a camera system that can take a direct hit but their service I question. I don't wish them any harm or any bad luck BUT it also forced me to look elseware for new camera equipment and I found it. I wont say the name of the other company BUT I won't ever buy, sell or recommend them again.

With any equipment, If you beat on it and abuse it, It is electrical and it will protest by breaking down.


----------

